

Siri – Controls My Car - necenzurat
http://fiquett.com/?p=791

======
chromejs10
This is awesome. Though, I'm always hesitant of any wireless device
controlling my car.

Question for the author: I'm assuming this works from anywhere in the world.
Does your car have like an online interface or anything so you can check its
current state (i.e., it's on, trunk is popped, etc)?

------
gh0zt
really like that.. reminds me of K.I.T.T :)

